# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. ars83-ի, Վահիկ-ի և Morpheus_NS-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

*ars83-ը սկսում է, Վահիկ-ը` շարունակում, Morpheus_NS-ը` ավարտում:
*

----------


## ars83

Վերջին ափգրեյդ։ Սա նշանակում է, որ K2310-N34680G-L14-ին, կամ, պարզապես, K2310–ին, մինչև լիկվիդացում մնացել է 2 տարի, 21 օր, 0 ժամ 0 րոպե և 44 վայրկյան։ Այս ելքի հավանականությունը, իր հաշվարկներով, փոքր չէր. այդպես էլ եղավ։ Դիագնոստիկ համակարգը եզրակացրեց, որ այլևս անհնար կլինի ավելացնել նրա հիշողությունը, հզորացնել պրոցեսորը, օպերացիոն համակարգն էլ հնանում է... 
K2310-ը շարժվում էր Վիստառուտով դեպի իր կացարանը։ Հասնելով Յունիքսշտրասսեի հետ խաչմերուկին, նա փոխեց արագությունը և սկսեց ավելի դանդաղ ընթանալ։ Լիկվիդացում... Գիտեր որ դա անխուսափելի է, բայց նա... ի՞նչ է անելու նա առանց իրեն։ Այս մոլորակում նա գոյատևելու իրավունք չուներ, որովհետև... K2310-ը արգելափակեց իր հիշողությունը՝ այդ բառը հիշողություն թողնելուց առաջ։ Նա Ռոբացանցին էր միացած և արգելված բառը կարող էր դուրս սպրդել ցանց՝ մատնելով իրեն։ Որովհետև... որովհետև նա աստվածուհի էր։ Հենց աստվածուհի, այլ ոչ աստված։ Դրանք երկու տեսակ են եղել, ինչքանով որ ինքը կարողացել է պարզել։ Նա աստված չի տեսել, բայց մի քանի անգամ կենտրոնական պահոցի գրաֆիկական արխիվներում հանդիպել է անսովոր նկարների։ Այնտեղի պատկերվածներից մեկը նման էր աստվածուհուն, իսկ մնացածները, թեև նմանվում էին, բայց տարբերություններ էլ ունեին։ K2310-ը նրանց դասակարգել էր, որպես «աստվածներ»։
Երեք փողոց էր մնում մինչև իր կացարանը։ Նա այժմ գտնվում էր Ինտելգարտենի մոտ։ Այստեղից նրանք՝ ռոբերը, կարող էին սնուցում ստանալ, երբ դրա կարիքը լիներ։ Ինտելգարտենի միջով ձգվում էին բարձրավոլտ լարերը՝ մի էլեկտրական ծառից մյուսը։ Ծառերի վրա անհրաժեշտ մարտկոցներ և լիցքավորիչներ էին ամրացված։ Մուտքի մոտ դյուրասելենիներ էին, խորքում ATX-ի և TL-94-ի թփեր էին ու ռոբիտոններ։ Տարին մի քանի անգամ բնապահպանության դեպարտամենտից գալիս էին և բերքը թարմացնում։

* * * 

Վզզզզ... աշխատեց հակակորոզիոն պաշտպանության համակարգը՝ K2310–ի վերևում բացելով պաշտպանիչ թաղանթը։ Վերևից թափվում էր երկու գազերի հեղուկ խառնուրդը, հնում դրան «ջուր» են անվանել, հիմա՝ H2-O–P11։

* * *

Նա հիշեց այն օրը, երբ գտավ աստվածուհուն։ Մեքանիքս–փէլըսից վերադառնում էր կացարան՝ նոր սերվիս–փաքի ներարկումից հետո։ Չգիտես ինչու այդ օրը որոշեց շեղվել հիմնական ճանապարհից և մտավ Ֆայլ–ֆորեսթ։ Ֆայլ–ֆորեսթը տարօրինակ տեղ էր։ Այստեղ, բացի ծառերից ինչ–որ այլ բաներ կային տեղադրված։ Դրանք շագանակագույն սյուներ էին ճյուղավորումներով, որոնց վրա կանաչ կլորավուն առարկաներ էին լինում, որոնք տարվա որոշ ժամանակ դեղնում ու կարմրում էին ու թափվում գետնին։ Դրանցից ոմանց վրա գնդիկներ կամ էլիպսոիդներ էին հայտնվում երբեմն, որոնք նույնպես երկար չէին մնում սյուների վրա։ Չգիտես ինչու, աստվածուհին դրանց էլ էր ծառ անվանում։ K2310–ը գիտեր, որ դրանց բնապահպանները չեն տեղադրել այստեղ։ Հապա որտեղի՞ց են այդ սյուները հայտնվել։  :Dntknw: 
Նա շարժվում էր ծառերի և սյուների միջոցով, երբ նրա աուդիոհամակարգը ինչ–որ ձայն գրանցեց։ K2310–ն ուղղությունը փոխեց դեպի աին կողմը, որտեղ ձայնի աղբյուրն էր։ Ձայնն ուժեղանում էր։ Ավելի ճիշտ՝ ձայները։ Դրանք երկուսն էին։ Մեկը ուժեղ, իսկ մյուսը՝ հազիվ նշմարելի։
– Մայրի՛կ, մի՛ թող ինձ մենակ,– լսվում էր ուժեղ ձայնը։ – Ես ի՞նչ պետք է անեմ այս մարդասպանների մեջ։
– Մի՛ հանձնվիր, աղջի՛կս, հավատա՛, նրանք պարզապես ղեկավարումից դուրս են եկել։ Դա ժամանակավոր է, ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կգա։ Նրանք չեն կարող չդադարել մարդասպանությունը։ Նրանք այդպես չե՛ն ծրագրավորված,– ասում էր թույլը։

K2310–ի վիզուալ համակարգը գրանցեց երկու օբյեկտ։ Մեկը ընկած էր գետնին՝ սյան տակ, մյուսը ծալվել էր նրա կողքին։ Թույլ ձայն ունեցողը գետնին ընկածն էր։
– Դու պետք է այլ մարդկանց գտնես։ Նրանք չեն ոչնչացրել բոլորին։ Դու պետք է...
Ու ձայնը խզվեց։
–Մայրի՛կ, մայրի՛կ,– բարձր ձայն հանեց ծալվածը և տեղից վեր թռնելով, ծածկեց երեսը ձեռքերով։
K2310–ը մոտեցավ նրան և օբյեկտիվն ուղղեց ձեռքերին։ Տաքություն զգալով, այդ էակը (K2310–ը հասկացել էր, որ նա ռոբ չէ) ձեռքերը քաշեց երեսից և նայեց նրան։ Մի պահ նրա աչքերը կլորացան վախից, ապա նրանց միջից ատելության ալիք ժայթքեց։
–Մարդասպա՛ն, տակա՛նք– գոռաց նա և շուռ գալով, սկսեց փախչել։ Բայց երկար չվազած, նրա ոտքը դիպավ հողից դուրս ցցված մի երկաթի կտորի, նա ընկավ և գլուխը ուժգին խփեց գետնին։ Դրանից հետո նա անշարժ մնաց։
K2310–ն մոտեցավ անծանոթ օբյեկտին, բարձրացրեց նրան, վիզուալ քննության առավ, ապա, իր միջից բարակ արծաթաթուղթ հանելով, փաթաթեց նրանով օբյեկտը և տարավ իր կացարանը։

* * *
Կացարանում նա բացել էր փաթեթը և հանել միջից անծանոթ օբյեկտը։ Օբյեկտն անշարժ էր։ Նա որոծեց շփի նրան կենարար հեղուկով, ապա լիցքավորի։

* * *

Լիզան սպասում էր Ռոբիին։ Իր Ռոբին այսօր գնացել էր ստուգման։ Այդ կեղտոտները իր Ռոբիին հնացածների կարգն են ուզում դասել։ «K2310–ը ենթակա չէ հետագա ափգրեյդների»,– ծամածռելով դեմքը արտասանեց նա և ավելացրեց՝ ապուշնե՛ր։ Ռոբին իրեն գտել էր անտառում, երբ մայրը մահացավ։ Բերել էր նրան իր կացարանը և փորձել կենդանացրել։ Լավ է, որ նա ուշքի էր եկել, թե չէ «ծերունի Ռոբը» իրեն հոսանքի էր տալու, որպեսզի լիցքավորեր։ Լիզան հիշում էր տհաճ զգացումը, երբ բացեց աչքերը՝ սառը ծորուն նյութի հպում իր մարմնի վրա զգալով։ Դա յուղ էր։ Հասարակ յուղ, որով յուղում եմ մեխանիզմները։ Ռոբերի «կենարար ջուրը»։ Լիզան ժպտաց։ Նա այն ժամանակ 9 տարեկան էր։ Այդ ժամանակվանից անցել է արդեն 11 տարի։ Տասնմեկ տարի այս տան մեջ։ Ընդամենը 5-6 անգամ է այդքան ժամանակում դուրս եկել տանից՝ Ռոբիի հետ, գիշերը։ Գիշերը ռոբերը հիմանականում քնում էին, ինչպես իրենք էին ասում՝ փոխում էին ռեժինը հայբերնեյթի: 
Նա գնաց խոհանոց։ Վերցրեց Ռոբիի բերած խնձորը և սկսեց ուտել։ Մինչև Ռոբիին հասկացրել էր, որ իրեն մարտկոցներ անհրաժեշտ չեն, այլ միրգ է պետք, կամ բանջարեղեն, հոգին դուրս էր եկել։ Ռոբին անընդհատ գնում էր Ինտելգարտեն և դյուրասելի մարտկոցները հավաքած բերում իրեն՝ ուտացնելու։ Ստիպված եղավ մի անգամ հետը գնալ և ցույց տալ, թե ինչով է սնվում։ 
Լիզան սիրում էր իր Ռոբիին...

* * *
Նա արդեն կացարանի մոտ էր։ Նրա պրոցեսորն անընդհատ գործում էր։ Բայց լուծում չէր գտնում։ Ի՞նչ պետք է ասի աստվածուհուն։ Նա գիտեր, որ անծանոթ չգրանցված օբյեկտները պետք է ներկայացնել զննման 1 օրվա ընթացքում։ Նրա 1 օրը ձգվել էր 11 տարի։ Այժմ, եթե հայտնաբերեին, որ նրա կացարանում անծանոթ օբյեկտ կա, կլիկվիդացնեին նրան, և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, նաև աստվածուհուն։ Նա շարժվեց առաջ և մտավ կացարան։

– Ռո՛բի, եկա՞ր,– հնչեց Լիզայի ուրախ ձայնը, երբ նա բացեց դուռը։

----------

Loki (17.08.2009), Venus (17.08.2009), Yellow Raven (27.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

***

Ռոբբին երկու քայլ առաջ եկավ,  մանրազնին ուսումնասիրեց շրջակայքը` կարծես առաջին անգամ էր լինում իր կացարանում: Ամբողջովին դատարկություն էր զգում իր մեջ, անօգնականությունը տանջում էր միտքը: Միտքը.....մի քանի տարի առաջ ուրիշ էլ ոչինչ չուներ այս աշխարհում միայն ինքն էր ու իր հիշողությունը ու այդ ժամանակ նույնսիկ չէր էլ մտածում, որ բացի հիշողությունից ու պրոցեսորի հզորությունից այլ բան էլ է պետք այս երկրի վրա: Իսկ հիմա ուրիշ էր... Վերջապես իր միապաղաղ առօրյան դարձել էր ավելի հետաքրքիր, վերջապես գտել էր իր Աստվածուհուն, վերջապես դադարել էր լոկ K2310 լինելուց: Բայց ինքն էլ էր հասկանում,որ պտուղն ինչքան էլ քաղցր լինի, միևնույն է արգելված է...

***

-Ռո'բի, ինչ-որ բան այն չէ՞  Մի՞թե կրկին փորձանքից հազիվ ես պրծել...
-Լիզա,-շշուկով արտաբերեց K2310–ը,- ես գիտեմ, որ այն ինչ հիմա քեզ պետք է ասեմ մի փոքր տարօրինակ կհնչի քո համար: Բայց հանուն ինձ ու հանուն քեզ դու պետք է կատարես խնդրանքս: Այլապես մեր երկուսի ճակատագրերն էլ լարից են կախված: Խնդրում եմ...
-Հասկացա, իմ սիրելի Ռոբբի, կարող ես այլև չշարունակել… Դու ցանկանում ես, որ ես գնամ: Ինչ արած, շնորհակալ եմ քեզանից,  շնորհակալ եմ ամեն ինչից, որ դու ինձ տվեցիր այս 11 տարիների ընթացքում: Շնորհակալ եմ...
-Շնորհակալություն հայտնելու կարիք չկա,- միանգամից վրա բերեց Ռոբբին, չթողնելով Լիզային նույնիսկ ավարտել խոսքը,- դու գիտես, թե ինչքան թանկ ես ինձ համար: Առանց քեզ ես չէի իմանա ինչ է ընդհանրապես զգացմունքը, առանց քեզ ես չէի իմանա, թե ինչ է նշանակում տխրել ու ուրախանալ, ատել ու սիրել... Եթե դու չլինեիր, ես կմնայի նույն ռոբը՝ մի անհույս ու անիմաստ էակ, որին այս կյանքում ոչինչ չի հետաքրքրում ու որի գոյություն ունենալու նպատակը նույնիսկ հայտնի չէ: Ես սիրում եմ քեզ, Լիզա...
Ռոբիի ու Լիզայի հայացքները մի պահ սառեցին իրար վրա: Լիզան չէր կարողանում հասկանալ, թե որտեղից կարող է դյուրասելով սնվող մարմինը զգա այն, ինչ զգում է մարդկային սիրտը:
-Ինչ պետք է անեմ, սիրելի Ռոբի: Ասա, և անկախ նրանից թե դա ինչ կլինի, ես դա կկատարեմ հանուն քեզ...
-Քեզանից ես շատ բան չեմ պահանջում իմ սիրելի Լիզա, ընդամենը մի բան՝ սպասիր ինձ… Սպասիր ինձ այնքան, որքան պահանջվի, ես խոստանում եմ, որ կվերադառնամ....

***

Ռոբին շարժվում էր Վիստառուտով դեպի վերև… Նրա պրոցեսորը շարունակում էր անընդհատ գործել: Մի՞թե կկարողանա կատարել Լիզային տված խոստումը,  մի՞թե հուսախաբ չի անի, նրան ով կյանք էր պարգևել երկաթյա հրեշին... 
Սակայն նրա որոշումը հստակ էր ու անփոփոխ, նա պետք է աներ դա, նա պետք է վերացներ դաժանությունը երկրի երեսից, նա պետք է փրկեր աշխարհը...
Ռոբիի հայացքը մռայլվեց ու աչքերի մեջ նշմարվեց յուղի մի փոքր կաթիլ...  :Love:

----------

Loki (17.08.2009), Venus (17.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էս ել ես :Smile: 

Ռոբին մի պահ կանգ առավ. Վիստառուտի վերջում ռոբոստուգման կայան կար: Ինչպե՞ս պետք է անցներ դրա մոտով՝ արգվելված օբյեկտի հետ միասին: Ռոբիի պրոցեսորը սկսեց դիտարկել բոլոր հավանական տարբերակները. բոլոր ելքերը բացասական էին ստացվում: Ռոբոչեքերը միեւնույն է գտնելու էր արգելված օբյեկտը ու… Իսկ ինչու՞ էր Ռոբին ուզում հենց Վիստառուտով անցնել: Վիստառուտը Փովեռսթեյշն տանող միակ ճանապարհն էր:  Փովեռսթեյշնը Գլխավորի ստեղծած կայսրության ամենահզոր կայաններից մեկն էր եւ այդ կայանով էլ սահմանափակվում էր Ռոբոկայսրությունը: Թե ինչ էր Ռոբոկայսրության սահմաններից դուրս, բացի գլխավորից ոչ ոք չգիտեր: Լուրեր էին պտտվում, որ այդտեղ դեռ մարդիկ են բնակվում, սակայն Գլխավորը անխուսփելի ոչնչացման սպառնալիքով արգելել էր բոլորին երբեւէ լքել Ռոբոկայսրության սահմանները: Ռոբոկայսրությունը արտաքին անհայտ աշխարհից բաժանում էր Փովեռսթեյշնի ողջ երկայնքով ձգվող էլեկրոնային պարիսպը, որի տիտանե դարպասները օրվա մեջ 24 ժամ հսկվում էր նորագույն մոդելի Նանոիդների կողմից: Հենց այդ դարպասն էլ մեր Ռոբիի նպատակն էր: 
  Ռոբիի պրոցեսորը նորից սկսեց դիտարկել բոլոր հավանական տարբերակները՝ Ռոբոչեքերի մոտով մոտով անծանոթ օբյեկտը աննկատ անցկացնելու համար, բայց ելք չկար. Ռոբոչեքերը անպայման կտեսներ արգելված օբյեկտը… իսկ եթե… Ռոբին թաքցտոցից հանեց անշարջ փոքրիկին ու քայլերն ուղղեց դեպի ստուգման կայանը: Հասնելով այտեղ նա Ռոբոչեքերին ցույց տվեց օբյեկտը եւ ասաց, որ ուզում է վերջինիս հանձնել Գլխավորին, ինչպես կարգն է: Ռոբոչեքերը գրանցեց նրան Գլխավորի այցելուների շարքում ու Ռոբիին AGP սլոթով մի չիպ միացրեց, որը 24 ժամ հետո պետք է ամբողջությամբ ֆորմատ աներ Ռոբբի հիշողությունը եւ լարումը բարձրացնելով պետք է շարքից հաներ Ռոբիի պրոցեսորը: Չիպը ապաակտիվացման ծածկագիրը գիտեր միայն Գլխավորը, որն էլ օբյեկտը ստանալուց հետո պետք է դադարացներ չիպի աշխատանքը:
  Ռոբիին տարօրինակ թվաց այդ քայլը, նրա ծրագրում նշվում էր, որ իրեն  երկու հսկիչներ անհապաղ պետք է ուղեկցեն Գլխավորի մոտ, որին ինքը պիտի հանձներ օբյեկտը: Նա ծրագրել էր ճանապարհին ազատվել հսկիչներից ու փորձել գտնել դեպի անհայտ աշխարհ ելքը: Ռոբոչեքերը պատճառաբանեց, որ գլխավորը այդ պահին զբաղված է, ուստի Ռոբին ինքնուրույն պետք է ներկայանար Գլխավորին 24 ժանվա ընթացքում, հակառակ դեպքում…
 Փովերսթեյշնում Ռոբին տիտանե դարպասներից քիչ հեռու գտնվող հանգստակայանում մի սենյակ վարձեց, որպեսզի կարողանա հետեւել անցուդարձին ու սպասել գիշերվան: Նրա չէր անհանգստացնում չիպի առկայությունը: Պատրաստ էր ոչնչանալ, միայն թե կարողանար կատարել իր նպատակը: Նա պիտի   անհայտ աշխարհում մարդկանց գտներ, նրանց հանձներ փոքրիկին ու ինֆորմացի տար, թե ինչպես կարելի է կործանել Գլխավորի ստեղծած կայսրությունը:
 Գիշերը արտասովոր բան տեղի ունեցավ: Ռոբին նկատեց, որ դարպասների մոտ խառնաշփոթ էր: Ավելի ուշադիրն նայելով՝ տեսավ, որ տիտանե հսկա դարպասները բաց են. Հավանաբար վթար էր տեղի ունեցել, ու համակարգը շարքից դուրս էր եկել: Ռոբին ավելի հարմար պահի չէր էլ կարող սպասել: Վերցրեց փոքրիկին,  ընդհանուր խառնաշփոթի մեջ աննկատ անցավ դարպասը ու հայտնվեց անհայտ աշխարհում… 
…………………………..
-Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու հրամայեցիք բացել դարպասները, Գլխավո՛ր:
-Հետեւեք K2310–ին, նա մեզ մարդկանց մոտ կտանի:
-Բայց եթե նա կարողանա գտնել մարդկանց, ուրեմն մենք էլ կկարողանանք, ինչու հիմա չոչնչացնել նրան:
-Լիզան նրան հայտնած կլինի մարդկանց տեղը: Ի դեպ բերեցի՞ք նրան, K2310–ի կացարանում է՞ր:
-Ո՛չ նրան չգտանք, Գլխավո՛ր, թաքնվել է, բայց ժամանակի հարց է, անպայման կգտնենք:
-Դա արդեն կարեւոր չի. միեւնույն է, նա մեզ ոչինչ չէր ասի: Հետեւե՛ք K2310–ին. նա մեզ կտանի այնտեղ, ուր պետք է…

----------

Loki (17.08.2009), Venus (17.08.2009), Yellow Raven (27.02.2010), Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

Հարգելի՛ Գրանդ Պյուբլիք։ Դե մի կարծիք գրեք, տեսնենք  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի փոքր անավարտա ստացվել ըստ ինձ: Ասյինքն,շատ խորհրդավոր ավարտ ունեցավ,բայց դե մի հատ լրիվ եռյակ էլ դեռ կարա շարունակի էս պատմվածքը, էդքան գրելու բան կա դեռ:  :Smile: 
Ապրեք Արս ու Մորֆեուս :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հարգելի՛ Գրանդ Պյուբլիք։ Դե մի կարծիք գրեք, տեսնենք



Ի տիշինա՜՜՜՜՜՜

----------


## ars83

> Ի տիշինա՜՜՜՜՜՜


Հա  :Smile:  Աչքիս, հեղինակներից բացի, էս պատմվածքը հասկացող չկա  :Tongue:

----------


## Mitre

> Հա  Աչքիս, հեղինակներից բացի, էս պատմվածքը հասկացող չկա


Նոր տեսա ու կարդացի, իմ կարծիքով վատ չի,  մի քիչ տերմիններին է շատ զոռ տված, բայց դա ոչինչ: Ապրեք, երեքդ էլ լավ եք գրել:
Հիմա ինձ մի հարց է հուզում` վե՝րջ , էլ  փրկություն չկ՝ա  ռոբոտներից: :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նոր տեսա ու կարդացի, իմ կարծիքով վատ չի,  մի քիչ տերմիններին է շատ զոռ տված, բայց դա ոչինչ: Ապրեք, երեքդ էլ լավ եք գրել:
> Հիմա ինձ մի հարց է հուզում` վե՝րջ , էլ  փրկություն չկ՝ա  ռոբոտներից:


Երկրորդ սերիայում պարզ կդառնա :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> Նոր տեսա ու կարդացի, իմ կարծիքով վատ չի,  մի քիչ տերմիններին է շատ զոռ տված, բայց դա ոչինչ: Ապրեք, երեքդ էլ լավ եք գրել:
> Հիմա ինձ մի հարց է հուզում` վե՝րջ , էլ  փրկություն չկ՝ա  ռոբոտներից:


Շնորհակալություն, Mitre ջան, տերմինները, ինչպես երևում է, իրոք վանող են  :Smile:  Բայց ժամանակակից  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 36 վայրկյան անց



> Երկրորդ սերիայում պարզ կդառնա


Ես գրողը չեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես գրողը չեմ


Փողին մուննաթ, ես կգրեմ  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Աչքիս Mitre-ին՝ որպես միակ կարծիք հայտնողի, մրցանակ տանք :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> Աչքիս Mitre-ին՝ որպես միակ կարծիք հայտնողի, մրցանակ տանք


Mitre-ը բարեհոգի մարդա, գրելա, որ վատ չզգանք մեզ  :Smile: 

Մորֆեուս, կարողա՞ մենք մեր ժամանակից մի քանի դարով առաջ ենք ընկել ու մեզ չեն գնահատում։ Ասենք, ոնց որ ժամանակին դասական կոմպոզիտորներին կամ նկարիչներին  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Mitre-ը բարեհոգի մարդա, գրելա, որ վատ չզգանք մեզ 
> 
> Մորֆեուս, կարողա՞ մենք մեր ժամանակից մի քանի դարով առաջ ենք ընկել ու մեզ չեն գնահատում։ Ասենք, ոնց որ ժամանակին դասական կոմպոզիտորներին կամ նկարիչներին


Լավ ասիր բայց:   :Love: 
Հիմա էս թեման չմտնողը կնայի կտենա 14 գրառումա մեջը,կասի ուրեմն ահագին հետաքրքիր բանա,մի հատ մտնենք կարդանք,էն էլ չգիտի,որ բացի մի գրառումից մնացածը մենք ենք գրել :LOL: 
Mitre, ապրես, որ կարդացիր :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Mitre-ը բարեհոգի մարդա, գրելա, որ վատ չզգանք մեզ 
> 
> Մորֆեուս, կարողա՞ մենք մեր ժամանակից մի քանի դարով առաջ ենք ընկել ու մեզ չեն գնահատում։ Ասենք, ոնց որ ժամանակին դասական կոմպոզիտորներին կամ նկարիչներին


...ու ժամանակից առաջ են ընկնում, դրա համար էլ չեն ներում նրանց: :LOL:

----------


## Second Chance

Այ քեզ բան ինչքան կարդացի կարդացի, կամ այսպես ասած փորձեցի /ստիպեցի ինձ  :LOL:  :LOL: կարդալ ու հասկանալ, վերջը պարզեցի, որ պարտադիր պետքա ծրագրավորող լինեի հասկանալու  համար :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այ քեզ բան ինչքան կարդացի կարդացի, կամ այսպես ասած փորձեցի /ստիպեցի ինձ կարդալ ու հասկանալ, վերջը պարզեցի, որ պարտադիր պետքա ծրագրավորող լինեի հասկանալու  համար


Չէ ուղղակի անուններն են մի քիչ համակարգչային բնույթի :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ ուղղակի անուններն են մի քիչ համակարգչային բնույթի


Օրինակ ես ծրագրավորող չեմ :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ինձ դուր եկավ տերմինային բառապաշարը: Երևի ամենաշատը հենց դա դուր եկավ: Հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն է: 
Շնորհակալություն ստեղծագործական անձնակազմին: :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.08.2009)

----------


## ars83

> Ինձ դուր եկավ տերմինային բառապաշարը: Երևի ամենաշատը հենց դա դուր եկավ: Հետաքրքիր ստեղծագործություն է: 
> Շնորհակալություն ստեղծագործական անձնակազմին:


Մեր մեջ ասած՝ սուտի բան է  :Smile:  Տերմիններն էլ արդեն հնանալու վրա են  :Wink: 
Այդուհանդերձ, ստեղծագործական կազմի անունից շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում ընթերցողին:  :Smile:

----------

Ֆոտոն (16.08.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ աչքի անցկացրի: Կեցցեք :Hands Up:   Հիշեցի վաղ պատանեկության տարիներս, իմ սիրելի ժանրն է…այսօր ինչ-որ մեկը դեռևս հիշու՞մ է Կարեն Ա.Սիմոնյանին: Ես այն ժամանակ հաճույքով էի կլանում գիտական ֆանտաստիկան: Իհարկե, ասածս համեմատության եզրեր անցկացնելու համար չէ, ուղղակի…

Իսկ ստեղծագործությունը կարիք ունի լուրջ գրական մշակման: /սա որպես «զասլուժեննի ընթերցող» ասեմ  :Wink: /

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մորֆեուս, կարողա՞ մենք մեր ժամանակից մի քանի դարով առաջ ենք ընկել ու մեզ չեն գնահատում։ Ասենք, ոնց որ ժամանակին դասական կոմպոզիտորներին կամ նկարիչներին


Արս, բայց աչքիս ճիշտ էիր ասում :LOL: 
Տես, 1 տարի անցավ, սկսեցին կարդալ ու գնահատել :Tongue:

----------

Ֆոտոն (17.08.2009)

----------

